# Window adjustment



## Reedy (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi all,
My tt has an annoying wind noise at high speeds, I saw the guide to adjust the window height, but when I had a look in the holes at the bottom of the door, I couldn't see where to adjust.
If it is up there, it must be miles up there. I put the window down but still couldn't get to it, am I doing it wrong?
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Shine a torch in there, it is quite far in and you will need a pretty long allen key


----------



## Reedy (Dec 12, 2016)

MT-V6 said:


> Shine a torch in there, it is quite far in and you will need a pretty long allen key


Hmm roughly do you know how long? What size Allen is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Approximately 15 cm up when the window is down. And not exactly above the openings. 
Unless it has a new cheap knock off replacement regulator without adjustment screws.

Think it was a 5 mm key. Not 100% sure.


----------



## Reedy (Dec 12, 2016)

ok, i will get a long allen off flea bay then.

Thanks


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

It can be done with a small allen key easy enough, it's a bit fiddly though. I done mine yesterday as I had the same issue with wind noise. I used 1/4 ratchet which just about fitted in.

Pull the speaker out, and pull the big plastic panel off the door to get better access. If you disconnect the window motor you can manually lift and lower the window by hand which makes it easier.
The allen bolts you need to adjust are on the brackets which secure the window to the main frame. You can access them from the bottom, behind the frame where the window wires run!


----------



## Reedy (Dec 12, 2016)

Cheers dixtar, I have ordered an allen key now, i will wait for that to come and then backup plan is to take off the panel.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Better avoid taking that cover off. It may lead to water leaking inside the car. Same with the speaker; if the seal gets damaged you will have a leak. The service holes in the bottom of the door are there for adjusting the window height, really.

To test if the window is high enough: Fit a piece of paper between the window and the rubber seal when closing the door and pull the paper. Check it has some resistance around the entire window. Careful with adjusting the window too high: the window will slam against the metal strip next to the rubber seal.


----------



## mncaldas123 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey guys just wanted to update everyone on this window adjustment situation, so to confirm the size of the Allen wrench is 5 mm and you do not have to take either the speaker box nor the plastic panel off for the adjustment as long as you have at least a 10 inch 5 mm Allen wrench.


----------



## mncaldas123 (Oct 23, 2017)

I did however need some assistance with acquiring new door panel clips, it does not matter how delicate you try to be while taking the panel off you will end up breaking One or two, if anybody has any leads on how to acquire new ones please reply and Or post a website thank you


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

This is the part number for the door car clips. 6Q0868243

Ebay, surely.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Or the dealer...

If too far away, wire them a bit of money and send them a self addressed envelope. You can't make it much easier than that


----------

